# Looking to move with family and find a job



## HeideSelenaStella (Aug 25, 2008)

Dear All, 
I am an spanish woman professional looking to move to Thailand with my family, and I would need a lot of advice in regards of the following points:
1. I have been working in the import/export, purchasing and sales and Events organizer for the past 10 years and I would like to be able to move to Thailand already with a job. Bangkok or Phuket preferebly, like my husband will be having his business with his partners in between those places.
2. International Schools, not so expensive is possible in Bangkok or Phuket, good for expats, my kids are 5 and 3 years old.
3. Finding apartments, villas or houses for rent in the USD 1000 or less budget, if possible furnish already
4. How to take care of the VISA
And anything else you may think it is important for me to know.

Thank you all for your kind help, I am eager to know and hear from any of you.

Have a wonderful day.

Heide


----------



## Jamie76 (Jul 31, 2008)

HeideSelenaStella said:


> Dear All,
> I am an spanish woman professional looking to move to Thailand with my family, and I would need a lot of advice in regards of the following points:
> 1. I have been working in the import/export, purchasing and sales and Events organizer for the past 10 years and I would like to be able to move to Thailand already with a job. Bangkok or Phuket preferebly, like my husband will be having his business with his partners in between those places.
> 2. International Schools, not so expensive is possible in Bangkok or Phuket, good for expats, my kids are 5 and 3 years old.
> ...


Just out of curiosity...have you spent time in Thailand? I'm not talking about a 2-week vacation, but a few months to see if you would actually like staying there long term.


----------



## HeideSelenaStella (Aug 25, 2008)

well, it is not so much a matter of if I have spent the time to check Thailand out, besides vacation. My husband has a good opportunity for a job/business there and that is why we are thinking about moving to Thailand. We have friends that are happy in Thailand but I wanted to know more oppinions besides friends oppinion. I do not think anything can be worst of 8 years in India, trust me...Thailand is heaven after the Indian experience...we are still here and that is why our prospectives getting out of here.
Well, I guess you do not have a good experience in Thailand? I would love to hear about it.


----------



## Jamie76 (Jul 31, 2008)

No, it is not that I have had a bad experience in Thailand. I too have looked for a job there, but they truly are few and far between. Besides this site, I would recommend you look at thaivisa.com That site is geared towards everything Thailand, from visas to normal life for an expat/farang.


----------

